# IM SO FREAKN MAD!!!!



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys....how has everyone been????? Its been a couple of weeks since Ive been on here. I hope all is well with everyone.So yesterday I was sitting at home minding my own biz.....and some strange girl came to my house and she brung her brindle pitbull (which was really a mut) over here to find someone to breed her dog with. What ticked me off is that when she got here she was talkin to my mother and I was inside not knowing what was going on.....and to my surprise she let her dog go and the bitch ran straight to my dog tryin to get knocked up. You could tell the dog had been bred numerous times. Also the dog had a coat that was really thin! You could see through the dog's coat.(OMG) With that said, what really ticked me off is the girl was like "Yea I want to breed my dog, but your dog's head is small!" I looked at her so crazy.....and then replied " I really dont care about the size of a dog's head......a pitbull with a large head doesn't mean crap! Talking about being fired up! MAN! After talking with her for about five minutes she said well I really wanted to bred my dog with a blue pitbull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I looked at her and thought well why the hell did you stop at my house! Also I told the girl Im really picky about what my dog breeds with......I mentioned to her that he is almost 2 and hasn't been bred yet! When she left my house I thought about all of you guys and all the good advice you have given me in the past and came to the conclusion that the girl was nothing more than a backyard breeder!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Omg what a ditz...I had a girl come up to me in the street and ask me if I wanted to mate my dog with hers, not realizing, I had this disgusted look on my face and then with a sarcastic smile I said he was already neutered too bad. Like wtf is wrong with people?!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

she must have been a blonde,
or worse
a fake blonde,acting like A blonde so you don't check her roots.
don't sweat it.she won't be your first.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

That is why I had Nila fixed the 2nd week I got her. Some of my husbands friends have mentioned about breeding her but my response comes quick!! She is fixed!!! I have never had any intention of breeding Nila. There is way to many pits who need a home. Breeding like that is what brings the breed down. There is no way to weed out the bad qualities when someone has a dog just for breeding!! This really ticks me off


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

When I got Ecko I had someone emial me on My Space. I told her he didn't have papers and she didn't care. I also told her that with so many paperless dogs at the pound why didn't she just adopt instead of breed. LOL
Plus, he's neutered. I only need one Ecko. When it's time for another dog I'll get a different dog from the pound. 

People like that should be given jail time. JS


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would have shot her dog for being on my property....... oh that would piss me off!! that is why I live in the country.......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know it made you angry, but this makes me feel so great about what we do as a community. Thank you for coming to Gopitbull, you've made me proud.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I mean who does that? Just stops by with their dog wanting to breed. Did you know this person or had she seen you walking down the street with your dog and then stalked you?
Was she going door to door in your neighborhood asking for if people had pit bulls and if they did would their pit knock up hers? Weird all the way around. I agree with Lisa I would have shot the dog for being on my property. That girl had some nerve just letting her dog go like that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't know people went door to door soliciting for breeding mates. That's one I haven't heard of yet but nothing surprises me a BYB will do anything, say anything, or try anything to turn a profit.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow that's weird, how did she know you have an unaltered male? had you talked about breeding your dog before with her around?


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

lol!! i had a guy come up to me at the vet yesterday to tell me he has a dog just like mine and i should breed her with another "cool looking pit to get some bad ass puppies to sell for a grip of money" like he is planning on doing with his - who is barely 9 months old. to top it off, he starts putting his hands all over my dog without asking, so i'm pulling her away and trying to walk the other direction politely when he pops up with "wanna see my kittens? they're sick" and pulls out two obviously near death kittens with their eyes full of gunk. i was like really dude? don't touch my dog. ugh. those kind of owners just irk me so much. -_-


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> lol!! i had a guy come up to me at the vet yesterday to tell me he has a dog just like mine and i should breed her with another "cool looking pit to get some bad ass puppies to sell for a grip of money" like he is planning on doing with his - who is barely 9 months old. to top it off, he starts putting his hands all over my dog without asking, so i'm pulling her away and trying to walk the other direction politely when he pops up with "wanna see my kittens? they're sick" and pulls out two obviously near death kittens with their eyes full of gunk. i was like really dude? don't touch my dog. ugh. those kind of owners just irk me so much. -_-


oh hell to the na to the NO!!!! did you put him in his place because i would have had to make a scene with that one!!!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I walk into strange woman's houses all the time and ask if they want to mate... Except I don't bring a dog...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I walk into strange woman's houses all the time and ask if they want to mate... Except I don't bring a dog...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: LMMFAO
That was great! Thanks, John.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I walk into strange woman's houses all the time and ask if they want to mate... Except I don't bring a dog...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
LMFAO and how does that go for you?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> LMFAO and how does that go for you?


hahaha ya i wanna know to!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL!! And I thought I was bad, but you just upped the ante To the OP, I'm glad that on top of everything else, you didn't have a dog fight on your hands as well.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> LOL!! And I thought I was bad, but you just upped the ante To the OP, I'm glad that on top of everything else, you didn't have a dog fight on your hands as well.


good point SF lord i can just see it playing out before my eyes uhhhhhh


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Jon I would have to turn you down your head is way to big...no way I want to pop a baby out with someone who has a head like that.

To the op. You done did good.  . I have been asked many times when am I gonna breed Vendetta and I have even been asked if I would breed her without them seeing her or them showing me their males... Gosh darn people make me mad.


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

william williamson said:


> she must have been a blonde,
> or worse
> a fake blonde,acting like A blonde so you don't check her roots.
> don't sweat it.she won't be your first.


omg she was a blonde!! lmao!


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I mean who does that? Just stops by with their dog wanting to breed. Did you know this person or had she seen you walking down the street with your dog and then stalked you?
> Was she going door to door in your neighborhood asking for if people had pit bulls and if they did would their pit knock up hers? Weird all the way around. I agree with Lisa I would have shot the dog for being on my property. That girl had some nerve just letting her dog go like that.


Na mama I didnt even know the girl......n heck ya she had some fricken nerves just lettin that dog go!!!! Had me ticked cuz I dont know nebody who just stops and says "oh hey lets breed dogs!!" plus the girl's dog didnt even have papers!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

So are you angry that the girl wanted to breed her dog, or are you angry that she thought her dog was good enough to breed with yours? You keep saying you've learned, but then you post comments like this. 


> Also I told the girl Im really picky about what my dog breeds with......I mentioned to her that he is almost 2 and hasn't been bred yet!





> plus the girl's dog didnt even have papers!


Last I heard your dog isn't papered either and he looks like 50 other Pit mixes at our local shelter. He should NEVER be bred and since he's almost 2 he can be neutered any time. That way you can just avoid future occurrences with the simple phrase "he's neutered". Not only would there not be a chance of any "accidents" but it's healthier for the dog too.

I would love for you to stick around and actually learn, but if you're still thinking about breeding your dog you haven't learned a thing. Don't be a BYB. There's entirely too many ensuring the shelters stay full already. If you feel the need to raise some puppies then foster a pregnant shelter dog. Don't add to the overpopulation problem.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

"Quote
I would love for you to stick around and actually learn, but if you're still thinking about breeding your dog you haven't learned a thing. Don't be a BYB. There's entirely too many ensuring the shelters stay full already. If you feel the need to raise some puppies then foster a pregnant shelter dog. Don't add to the "


:goodpost:


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

Pittielove29 said:


> So are you angry that the girl wanted to breed her dog, or are you angry that she thought her dog was good enough to breed with yours? You keep saying you've learned, but then you post comments like this.
> 
> Last I heard your dog isn't papered either and he looks like 50 other Pit mixes at our local shelter. He should NEVER be bred and since he's almost 2 he can be neutered any time. That way you can just avoid future occurrences with the simple phrase "he's neutered". Not only would there not be a chance of any "accidents" but it's healthier for the dog too.
> 
> I would love for you to stick around and actually learn, but if you're still thinking about breeding your dog you haven't learned a thing. Don't be a BYB. There's entirely too many ensuring the shelters stay full already. If you feel the need to raise some puppies then foster a pregnant shelter dog. Don't add to the overpopulation problem.


Haha you must dont understand what i said......someone randomly popped up ON MY DOOR STEP TALKING ABOUT BREEDING......


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

as far as my dog looking like a pit mix at your shelter I would say screw you.....my dog is a fricken beauty!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. I understand you're a bit upset, MistaMista.. but please, lets be civil! There's no need to get unruly here with other members.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MistaMista said:


> omg she was a blonde!! lmao!


it's definately A handicap.I know.really,I do,hehehe.
and the fake blondes,thats deff. double dumbing down.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

MistaMista said:


> as far as my dog looking like a pit mix at your shelter I would say screw you.....my dog is a fricken beauty!!


Just because a dog comes from a shelter does not make him worth less in my opinion. The dog in my avatar is from a shelter and I love him and he is an awesome dog. I would not trade him for any purebred.

Shelter dogs are no different or less worthy than the purebreds. Did you know 25-30% of dogs that enter shelters are purebreds? They didn't ask to come into this world, be abused and neglected and thrown on the streets. There are many beautiful and worthy dogs in the shelters. Purebred or not. Right now there is a beautiful pitbull named DeeCee at my shelter who has more pit in him than my dog. I wish I could take him home with me, but I can't. Meet DeeCee below. Can you honestly tell me he is not a beauty just because his owners had to turn him into the shelter? I really hope you reevaluate your feelings about dogs from a shelter... Hopefully I have not offended any purebred owners.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sometimes great dogs pop up on doorsteps. How bout grch 35?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> I walk into strange woman's houses all the time and ask if they want to mate... Except I don't bring a dog...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's awesome 

I have got that a bunch of times walking Dosia. I just laugh and tell em my boy's fixed  Some creepy guy told me we should get together and let our dogs make some beautiful puppies. I almost didn't know what to say it was way creepy lol.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Sometimes great dogs pop up on doorsteps. How bout grch 35?


man,what a dog.bought from some guy,for $35.
and he actually went out to the car to look at him.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i read about 35 and seen pic was heck of a dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MistaMista said:


> Na mama I didnt even know the girl......n heck ya she had some fricken nerves just lettin that dog go!!!! Had me ticked cuz I dont know nebody who just stops and says "oh hey lets breed dogs!!" plus the girl's dog didnt even have papers!


OK so are you saying had the girl had papers on her dog then you would have done it? Just asking because that is how it sounded to me. Not everyone needs to breed, including you and me but my male dogs are fixed so I don't have to worry about that. If I were you I would have my dog fixed just to avoid any accidents seeing as random people with bitches in heat knock on your door and let their dog run up in your house. Every week thousands of pit bulls die because they were bred by someone who didn't care enough to do it right. I would have been ok with your reply had you not added


> plus the girl's dog didnt even have papers!


That shouldn't have made a difference. You didn't know that dog from Adam. Selective breeding is a fine art and serious breeders take the time to learn lineages and what dog would pair best with another.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

MistaMista said:


> as far as my dog looking like a pit mix at your shelter I would say screw you.....my dog is a fricken beauty!!


I didn't say your dog was ugly. I also didn't say shelter dogs are ugly. Lady (the dog in my avatar) and my GSD mix are shelter dogs. I am saying that your dog SHOULD NOT be bred for MANY reasons that others have already told you. You rag on somebody for wanting to breed their unpapered dog, but yet you comment in the same post saying your unpapered dog hasn't been bred *yet*. That is a big red flag to me going off your last 2 threads you posted on here.

As I said before....please stick around and actually learn a thing or two. Get your dog neutered while you're at it so he can live a long healthy life without any "accidents" filling the shelters.


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

Im not ragging on nobody.....I just mentioned that her dog was unpapered. And as far as my dog not having bred yet.....thats a good thing.....compared to a lot of people I know who have overbred their dogs. With that said, I seriously doubt I am going to get my dog fixed.....that my friend is out of the question....so it might be in the best interest for all of you not to even go there again!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mistamista... this is an open forum so if you don't like the responses you get then it is simple you don't post about it. This forum has one objective that is to promote responisiblity that includes being responisble in owning and breeding and educating about this breed. We only want what is best for this breed. I hope that you come back on a regular basis and become part of our team in promoting this breed in the best light.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

MistaMista said:


> Im not ragging on nobody.....I just mentioned that her dog was unpapered. And as far as my dog not having bred yet.....thats a good thing.....compared to a lot of people I know who have overbred their dogs. With that said, I seriously doubt I am going to get my dog fixed.....that my friend is out of the question....so it might be in the best interest for all of you not to even go there again!


I think fixing is a personal choice. But if you're not going to breed why not? Just because a dog has a pair doesn't mean it should be bred...

There is a lot more you have to worry about though if you don't fix. This isn't a human, it's a dog. It does not NEED sex. The dog can care less if it's fixed.

Trust me, everyone WILL go there again, it's a responsibility thing, more so with this breed than any other IMO.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MistaMista said:


> Im not ragging on nobody.....I just mentioned that her dog was unpapered. And as far as my dog not having bred yet.....thats a good thing.....compared to a lot of people I know who have overbred their dogs. With that said, I seriously doubt I am going to get my dog fixed.....that my friend is out of the question....so it might be in the best interest for all of you not to even go there again!


Dude, relax. In case you weren't aware, this here is what is called a forum. People post topics for DISCUSSION and OPINIONS. Like Mikado said, if you don't want to hear opinion's, then don't post. Pretty simple actually, but getting upset at people that care about people being responsible with pit type breeds is going to make your stay here pretty painful. There is a lot that can be learned here. You don't want to get your dog fixed, fine, that is your choice. But when you state that your dog hasn't been bred "yet", you're going to get some pretty strong opinions. No one says you have to like them, but if you post it, they will come.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MistaMista said:


> Im not ragging on nobody.....I just mentioned that her dog was unpapered. And as far as my dog not having bred yet.....thats a good thing.....compared to a lot of people I know who have overbred their dogs. With that said, I seriously doubt I am going to get my dog fixed.....that my friend is out of the question....so it might be in the best interest for all of you not to even go there again!


tell us,what is A qualified lock up?what do you,in your expertise look for in a breeding?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ecellent question William. I too would like to know what do you think is important to look for in breeding?


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> And as far as my dog not having bred yet.....thats a good thing.....compared to a lot of people I know who have overbred their dogs.


Let's test that out with other RESPONSIBLE owners. There's like 30,000 members on this board. Let's see how many of them have over bred their dogs.

Obviously you know it's wrong and you know what your parents have said about it. "Two wrongs don't make a right."
"If everybody else jumped off a cliff would you?"

I will not let anything go. When you can start saying you will never breed your dog then people will stop bugging you about. To tell the truth most of us don't really care about your feelings. We care about the dogs. We think about what is best for the dogs. Adding more pet bulls to the shelter population isn't helping anybody.



> I seriously doubt I am going to get my dog fixed.....that my friend is out of the question....so it might be in the best interest for all of you not to even go there again!


I'm not your friend. I'm your dog's friend. And why is it out of the question? Do you not care about your dog's health in the least?
Pet Overpopulation : The Humane Society of the United States
Why You Should Spay or Neuter Your Pet : The Humane Society of the United States
Yes I know HSUS sucks, but they do a lot with spay & neuter and have great info on their site.
Breeding Your Dog
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-...s-you-need-know-before-breeding-your-dog.html <----In this case "What you need to know in order to get it through your thick skull that your dog should not be bred EVER."
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html

I have now done all I can. You can plan on seeing me around if you choose to stay here and learn. If you choose to stay here and tell everybody your dog hasn't bred yet then you won't enjoy me being around.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Pittielove29 said:


> Let's test that out with other RESPONSIBLE owners. There's like 30,000 members on this board. Let's see how many of them have over bred their dogs.
> 
> Obviously you know it's wrong and you know what your parents have said about it. "Two wrongs don't make a right."
> "If everybody else jumped off a cliff would you?"
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> I didn't know people went door to door soliciting for breeding mates. That's one I haven't heard of yet but nothing surprises me a BYB will do anything, say anything, or try anything to turn a profit.


They do! I have had sooo many people stop and ask if I would breed Faith cause they have a blue too......


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a guy pull over to the side of the road while I was out walking Lady. He wanted to know if he could breed his blue dog with mine. It's sad how desperate and stupid BYBs and their wanna-be's are.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to concur with everyone else on this subject MistaMista. What qualifies your dog for being breed quality? Why won't you consider the option of neutering your boy? Why would you post that you're upset b/c this woman approached you to breed her dog with yours, and then get upset when someone calls you on something you said in your very own post? If you're going to be stubborn and not listen to what people suggest would be best for your dog, then why even "air your dirty laundry"? We are a strong community, against the overpopulation and excessive breeding of any and every petbull out there in the world. If you look at the top of the main page of this forum, it clearly states: *Promoting Responsibility, Increasing Awareness, Doing what NEEDS to be done!* If you're not willing to contribute to the cause and welfare of this breed, and want the government to continue with the BSL and make it so that noone can EVER own an APBT again in this country, then you go right ahead and keep on doing what you're doing. But, if you want to be a part of the solution and not the problem, then don't be so defensive and hostile, and listen to what we have to say. We're merely trying to keep you on the straight and narrow here. I apologize if this seems like I'm being hard on you, but sometimes a little tough love is what it takes to get someone pointed in the right direction.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Since he didn't breed his dog and was just mentioning a story I really don't think all the extra education is necessary.

He hasn't bred his dog* YET*. So everyone relax let him get comfortable here and teach slowly. If everyone jumps on the don't breed ban wagon over a simple post like this its just going to run him off.

No one agrees with him breeding the dog. I think hes got that part.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Since he didn't breed his dog and was just mentioning a story I really don't think all the extra education is necessary.
> 
> He hasn't bred his dog* YET*. So everyone relax let him get comfortable here and teach slowly. If everyone jumps on the don't breed ban wagon over a simple post like this its just going to run him off.
> 
> No one agrees with him breeding the dog. I think hes got that part.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Thank you...thank you...and did I mention...thank you...lol.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay. I'll just wait for him to breed his dog before I give him the information as to why he shouldn't have done it. I'm more of a prevention type person myself, but wouldn't want to run him off because I was trying to educate him. 

IMO if educating runs somebody off then they weren't worth the space in the first place.

I guess we need to stop educating people when they come on here with stories about their dog going to the off leash park. Funny, I thought one of the purposes of this forum was to help educate.....


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Last I heard your dog isn't papered either and he looks like 50 other Pit mixes at our local shelter.





Pittielove29 said:


> I will not let anything go. When you can start saying you will never breed your dog then people will stop bugging you about. To tell the truth most of us don't really care about your feelings. We care about the dogs. We think about what is best for the dogs. Adding more pet bulls to the shelter population isn't helping anybody.
> 
> I'm not your friend. I'm your dog's friend. And why is it out of the question? Do you not care about your dog's health in the least.





Pittielove29 said:


> Okay. I'll just wait for him to breed his dog before I give him the information as to why he shouldn't have done it. I'm more of a prevention type person myself, but wouldn't want to run him off because I was trying to educate him.
> 
> IMO if educating runs somebody off then they weren't worth the space in the first place.
> 
> I guess we need to stop educating people when they come on here with stories about their dog going to the off leash park. Funny, I thought one of the purposes of this forum was to help educate.....


I do believe you have the right intentions but as usual you come across rude...which will do nothing but run this guy off and prevent him from being able to gain the education he needs from this site...which in the end will most likely result in him just breeding the dog anyways...and then you can ask yourself..."what did i really acomplish?"...the answer being...nothing


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> I do believe you have the right intentions but as usual you come across rude...which will do nothing but run this guy off and prevent him from being able to gain the education he needs from this site...which in the end will most likely result in him just breeding the dog anyways...and then you can ask yourself..."what did i really acomplish?"...the answer being...nothing


:goodpost: Boooooo Yaaaaaaaa!
I'm all for educating too.But there is a right way and a wrong way to do it.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

dixieland said:


> :goodpost: Boooooo Yaaaaaaaa!
> I'm all for educating too.But there is a right way and a wrong way to do it.


Talk about rude....

At this point it's a given he's going to breed his dog. I'm sorry you feel the truth is rude, but it's very hard to tone down the truth. What is so rude about the first comment you quoted? And why is me asking questions rude? You don't need to worry about me being "rude" anymore. As I stated before I've already done all that can be done here. He has all the info he needs to make an educated decision. Now it's his choice if he wants to learn or not.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Talk about rude....
> 
> At this point it's a given he's going to breed his dog. I'm sorry you feel the truth is rude, but it's very hard to tone down the truth. What is so rude about the first comment you quoted? And why is me asking questions rude? You don't need to worry about me being "rude" anymore. As I stated before I've already done all that can be done here. He has all the info he needs to make an educated decision. Now it's his choice if he wants to learn or not.


Umm the only comment I quoted was Lone Star's.And you asking questions was not what I found rude,but the way you word them.It isn't hard to tone down the truth at all.I just feel like you don't want to.Maybe it's always in your nature to always catty and sound like you're looking for a fight.
Everybody is more likely to listen to reason and understanding.Maybe you should try being nice for a change and see how that works out for you.

This thread is not about this anyways.If you won't to debate on how rude you always sound in posts,take it up with me in vip


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> And you asking questions was not what I found rude,but the way you word them.It isn't hard to tone down the truth at all.I just feel like you don't want to.Maybe it's always in your nature to always catty and sound like you're looking for a fight.
> Everybody is more likely to listen to reason and understanding.Maybe you should try being nice for a change and see how that works out for you.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Are you like in my head or what...lol...I couldn't have worded it any better!

As to the OP...to get back on subject. As others have said your dog should not be bred...for plenty of reasons...none of the reasons tho have anything to do with him not being awesome...which I know he is in your eyes...which is great...continue to love him for what he is bro...your pet...your best buddy...ya know. If you are interested in breeding...do your homework on the subject...it involves alot more than jus saying...hey your dog looks cool...so does mine...you got papers...so do i...lets breed em...my best advice to you would be...do lots of research...goto plenty of shows...meet people...pick there brains apart if possible...find a mentor who could advise you on what makes a dog worthy of breeding...voulnteer to help them on there yard...see how much work goes into breeding and building a proper program...ask them if they have ever had an instance where vet assistance was needed...ask em how expensive it can get...decide if this is something you would be able to handle...and as time goes by...find a dog of breeding quality from a respected breeder and take things one day at a time...nobody here has the right to say never breed...but do it for the right reasons and with the right dogs if that is what you desire!!! I wish you the best of luck and hope that you take this advice for what it's worth...if you have any questions I would be more than happy to help you if I know the answer...if not I guarantee I can shoot you towards the proper person to help you...almost forgot...as far as neutering your dog goes that is no ones decision other than yours...but please if you chose to keep him unaltered...be a responsible owner...and keep him properly confined at all times...under your supervision...

thanks and have a good friday err1!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pittielove29 said:


> Okay. I'll just wait for him to breed his dog before I give him the information as to why he shouldn't have done it. I'm more of a prevention type person myself, but wouldn't want to run him off because I was trying to educate him.
> 
> IMO if educating runs somebody off then they weren't worth the space in the first place.
> 
> I guess we need to stop educating people when they come on here with stories about their dog going to the off leash park. Funny, I thought one of the purposes of this forum was to help educate.....


There is a difference in educating ( which we have done in the other threads posted by this OP ABOUT breeding) and attacking someone for every minor post they make.

Going after someone about breeding in a post they made about not breeding is overboard. You can not shove education down someones throat that is not how it works.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> They do! I have had sooo many people stop and ask if I would breed Faith cause they have a blue too......


You should tell them to give you a dollar and you'll think about it .. You know how rich you would be a few years !!!!:roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> You should tell them to give you a dollar and you'll think about it .. You know rich you would be a few years !!!!:roll:


:rofl::rofl: 
how to get rich quick for the average responsible APBT/bully owner 
by Sadie

that's awesome, you should market it :clap:


----------



## DemoJunky (Aug 25, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> I walk into strange woman's houses all the time and ask if they want to mate... Except I don't bring a dog...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!:hammer::hammer::hammer:

I think it's a given that people who have or want the Pit Bull breed for the wrong reasons (we all know) are usually uneducated about dogs in general. They think it would be cool, or this that and the other. But both of my Pitties have been "chance" rescues from people who decided to breed and then couldn't afford what they got. This is coming from a guy who 2 years ago "wouldn't have one of those killer dogs in my house for anything." I was working next to a house that the guy had "puppies for sale". And when I saw how pitiful those last 2 puppies looked, starved and absolutely REAKING!!! I gave the guy $150.00 and took them to my cousin who could only take in 1. I got "stuck" with the other and on the ride home she looked at me, that's all it took. She looked like "Thank you". I found this site shortly afterwards and it has helped me to understand, train, educate others, and really build so much of an ally of the breed that against ALL advice, concern, and nagging, I rescued an 8 month old just last week! Thanks to this site and others like it, I spayed my first girl, will do the same with this one. For most of the people who start talking to me about Pit Bulls, somewhere in the conversation I tell them to check out this site, or another very similar, and do a little research before they jump in. Unfortunately most times those "door-to-door" breeders or looky-loo's have already made up their minds to be stupid! Any way, great thread!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I walk into strange woman's houses all the time and ask if they want to mate... Except I don't bring a dog...


Oh man, that made my night! I am so going to go watch Family Guy now.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

teasha said:


> Just because a dog comes from a shelter does not make him worth less in my opinion. The dog in my avatar is from a shelter and I love him and he is an awesome dog. I would not trade him for any purebred.
> 
> Shelter dogs are no different or less worthy than the purebreds. Did you know 25-30% of dogs that enter shelters are purebreds? They didn't ask to come into this world, be abused and neglected and thrown on the streets. There are many beautiful and worthy dogs in the shelters. Purebred or not. Right now there is a beautiful pitbull named DeeCee at my shelter who has more pit in him than my dog. I wish I could take him home with me, but I can't. Meet DeeCee below. Can you honestly tell me he is not a beauty just because his owners had to turn him into the shelter? I really hope you reevaluate your feelings about dogs from a shelter... Hopefully I have not offended any purebred owners.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Bruno is also a shelter dog. I wouldn't have him any other way. I think it gives him more personality.

And just because your dogs was from the shelter,it doesn't mean it is a mutt. There are plenty of purbred dogs at our local shelter.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I to have had people stop and ask me to breed bruno..Most think he is a female.
Then get appalled and angered at me for fixing him...

I simply tell them he was a shelter dog,and came that way,and even if he wasn't, I would have done the same thing.

most guys(where I live anyway) won't neuter their dog,cause "that's his manhood man!'
That's the only reason.


----------



## egbutler1 (Sep 11, 2010)

I get the breeding question all the time its come to the point now that I can tell that this is what someone is going to ask me just by the look in their eyes. I got trouble fixed as soon as I could because I don't want people to ask me that question. Thus as fast as the can ask I'm yelling "FIXED!"


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Sadie said:


> You should tell them to give you a dollar and you'll think about it .. You know how rich you would be a few years !!!!:roll:


Sadly with so many people breeding pits,it would only take a few months,maybe even weeks,if you were in the right neighborhood.


----------



## DemoJunky (Aug 25, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I to have had people stop and ask me to breed bruno..Most think he is a female.
> Then get appalled and angered at me for fixing him...
> 
> I have also! And I'm like how are you gonna say that was stupid of me to spay Choc?!? If I decide to to breed Pit Bulls it will be for my own reasons. And anyone who knows us and our picky standards for our Chihuahua pups would know, if I got the wrong vibe about you, or your home was not right for our dogs, chances are I'd be stuck with as many Pit Bulls as I have Chihuahuas! (5 + 3 new pups)


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh man. I actually have been looking at getting a Chi. Any advice? I want to get one that wont be a little ankle biter.(If there is such a thing)


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Oh man. I actually have been looking at getting a Chi. Any advice? *I want to get one that wont be a little ankle biter.(If there is such a thing*)


They're all ankle biters!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

I have met a total number of 3 in my 28 years of living,that were not...Sooo.
They are out there...Just a rare find. LOL~


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> ^
> 
> I have met a total number of 3 in my 28 years of living,that were not...Sooo.
> They are out there...Just a rare find. LOL~


LOL! Don't get me wrong, I have no issues with ankle biters other than they get under foot. Plus, if I had a Chi, my one cat would hunt it! LMAO!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hey my grandparent have a chi, it all how you raise them, if you don't treat them like a small dog with no disapline then they are great, there was a chi pup in my puppy class that rocked, he was the star of the class doing his sitsa and stays at 1.5lbs lol just work it like you would bruno and it should be fine!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

but ya they do get under foot but so do my big guys and cats so whatever i guess


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> hey my grandparent have a chi, it all how you raise them, if you don't treat them like a small dog with no disapline then they are great, there was a chi pup in my puppy class that rocked, he was the star of the class doing his sitsa and stays at 1.5lbs lol just work it like you would bruno and it should be fine!!!!


:goodpost: Biggest problem with small dogs, IMO (well, not the dogs but the owners). Treat them like they'll break and they'll think they rule the world! LOL!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> :goodpost: Biggest problem with small dogs, IMO (well, not the dogs but the owners). Treat them like they'll break and they'll think they rule the world! LOL!


Very true, people always think Katie is an exception to all chi but no it's because she is not allowed to get away with crap any more than my big guys, has to be socialized just the same as well. Do it right young and you will have the best small dog on the block and everyone will gush over your pup. If you get it done really well they make great therapy dogs since you can put them in peoples laps nursing home folks love it


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Aireal said:


> hey my grandparent have a chi, it all how you raise them, if you don't treat them like a small dog with no disapline then they are great, there was a chi pup in my puppy class that rocked, he was the star of the class doing his sitsa and stays at 1.5lbs lol just work it like you would bruno and it should be fine!!!!


Very very true. We have had a lot of chihuahuas come thorough some really nasty but also some very nice ones


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL I got so confused for a second. I was like...I'm a Chihuahua...OH Dog has my name too XD


Yes, I also believe small dogs should get treated the same as big.

I met someone who had a Rot and a Chi,both were awesome dogs,with about the same temperament.


The Chi came to say hi to me at the store,and as I bent down to pet it,a Rot turned the corner like OMG ME TOO!
Shocked me at first,then I laughed.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hahahaha ya girl you aint know you were a chihuahua!?! rofflamo


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought I was bigger then that. Took a dog quiz and got a Siberian Husky LOL!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hahahaha mine said APBT with a picture of a am bully it made me lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Did you let them know their mistake?


----------



## n0zqh (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been asked several times "want to breed your dog?" my reply, "No she really don't turn me on in that way."


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

n0zqh said:


> I've been asked several times "want to breed your dog?" my reply, "No she really don't turn me on in that way."


are you new? if so welcome sorry i missed your intro. i have only read 2 post from you but both made me lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> I walk into strange woman's houses all the time and ask if they want to mate... Except I don't bring a dog...


:rofl::goodpost: LMAO... I take it you've gotten kicked out of many homes LOL


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah if that girl had come onto our property with a dog running loose like that in our house....the visit would not have lasted long AT ALL!!!


----------

